# How do you tell?



## IADanimal (Mar 24, 2013)

what area the Pundamilia nyererei come from?
I have a some makobe islands..........but how does one know for sure?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would have to trust your vendor.


----------



## IADanimal (Mar 24, 2013)

thats kinda what I thought 
he is a local breeder and knows what he is doing so I trust they are


----------

